# changed it up a bit



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

heres the old way








and the new way


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks good. I just did mine that way also


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh yeah. The 3" is the way to go.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

perfecto'!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Mine will be reworked this way by sunday!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

the way you had it to begin with - thats why a lot of the carbed brutes couldnt/cant get their jetting right - airflow is not consistent with that many bends...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im doing mine saturday instead of sunday!


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Does it matter if I go 2" or 3" with FI?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes, if you have stock exhaust the 3" will be the right amount of air so it should run fine w/o any modifications to the air/fuel settings.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Kurly said:


> Does it matter if I go 2" or 3" with FI?


if u are talking 3" on the rubber elbow, it will be better. lilbigtonka's vid shows that.
I'll have a vid too.
Should get one whipping Polaris425 in a race on 31's against his FCP on 26's. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> if u are talking 3" on the rubber elbow, it will be better. lilbigtonka's vid shows that.
> I'll have a vid too.
> Should get one whipping Polaris425 in a race on 31's against his FCP on 26's. :rockn:


you keep talking **** and im gonna have to come down there and smoke your *** on video so we dont have to hear it anymore on here


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

He just don't know does he Jon....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nope


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Breen git!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

You couln't handle *"IT"*


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

If Jon ain't got enough I got plenty to spare...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah he actually has more than I do  better pistons...


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

And a couple of other goodies tucked in there.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

steve you might have bit off more than you can handle hahahaha well you can always say this atleast, lets take it to the mudhole :aargh4:


----------

